# Making A Diffrence



## mavadakin (Dec 17, 2007)

I ASK NO KUDOS FOR THIS POST..FOUND OUT A FRIEND IS IN A BAD SPOT.. LIVING ON SOCIAL SECURITY DISSABILITY.. HAVEING A ROUGH GO AT IT.. SO I MADE AN XMAS PRESENT FOR HER AND HER DOG.. HOPE ALL OF YOU CAN MAKE THE SAME DIFFRENCE THIS HILIDAY SEASON..


----------



## pitrow (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## cowgirl (Dec 17, 2007)

Good going Mike.


----------



## ron50 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 17, 2007)

thats a great gesture. noone should have to do w/out during the holidays.


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 17, 2007)

THATS what freinds are for


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 18, 2007)

*That was very good of you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I did something similer a short time ago. Better to give than recieve, and truely, the joy is in the giving. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Have a wonderful Christmas my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## bigal (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice Mav!  VERY NICE!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 18, 2007)

Way to go Mike, throw in some smoked fatties and really make her holiday!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## cman95 (Dec 18, 2007)

Kool...you are the man. You will be repaid for this gesture.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

Way to go Mike, that's what it's all about!


----------



## richtee (Dec 18, 2007)

Well done Sir! This last Sat. wasthe annual Lion's Club basket distribution for folks down and out in tha area. We did 130 families, up about a quarter from last year. No surprise in Michigan these days. And this is supposedly the richest county in the state and top 10 in the nation. All got turkies and other foods, and the families with kids got wrapped toys and of course winter clothes. 

I took extra empty boxes for the toy paks and closed up the box tops, and took the parent/s aside and let 'em know what was in that one, in case Santa needed another helper   :{)


----------

